# my tegu



## TheTeguGurl (May 31, 2010)

this is my new tegu  :app :app :app


----------



## reptastic (May 31, 2010)

cool another black head hehehe, welcome aboard, beautiful tegu btw! i sure hope he isnt being kept with that beardie, so many things can go wrong and you can end up with an injured or dead lizard


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 2, 2010)

oh no.. this pics were taking before i bought him at the reptile place where i got him.. he wasnt house with the beardie there he was just put there a few times by the store owner.. he is housed by himself with me..


----------

